# Up CLOSE and PERSONAL



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

I don't know if this has been shown here before or not. I've never seen it, but you just can't get any closer without getting run over...

Would love to seen his pulse rate throughout the whole ordeal.. LOL!!


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Yep that's an awesome experience for sure. I doubt I would be as cool in that situation. Of course then again, knowing how big those things are and how badly I would be trampled I would probably be frozen, except for the uncontrollable shaking.


----------



## Skuff Daddy (Aug 22, 2009)

<holy shamoly> cool video man


----------



## txjester (Apr 25, 2008)

i think the mystery smell coming from my pants would have gotten me winded


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Wow. She must been a blind ole cow. Cool video.


----------

